
Markov mashups of Erowid trip reports and ICO whitepapers - bcrypt
https://twitter.com/icowid
======
klenwell
These are pretty good. Kudos to the Markov Curator (that should be a job title
for someone somewhere).

For those not familiar with Erowid, there's this New Yorker article:

[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/11/23/the-trip-
plann...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/11/23/the-trip-planners)

I didn't know about it before reading it. I since have made a donation. Not
because I'm a user of psychoactives but because it represents for me what the
web once was and what it should be.

------
notahacker
The KJV / ICO Markov mashup linked in the bio is just as good

"Then he turned again unto the disciples, and said unto him, Get thee up to
300 users. Like our posts: 10 shares / like."

------
duckwheat
For some reason this really reminds me of parts of Schismatrix by Bruce
Sterling.

------
jtmcmc
this is just what today called for

